# uae community service



## pjones1021 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, a group of friends and I like to participate in international community service trips. I've researched a fair amount and have found opportunities in Saudi Arabia, but nothing for the UAE. We really want to end up in the UAE so we can check out Dubai/Abu Dhabi after our service stint. Does anyone know of any opportunities in the area? Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------

